# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Złamanie kości piszczelowej i strzałkowej, martwica skóry

## darika

Witam. Mój Narzeczony ponad 4 miesiące temu (październik 2013) złamał kość piszczelową i strzałkową (niefortunny upadek). Było to złamanie wieloodłamowe z przemieszczeniem. Dwa dni po złamaniu miał robiony zabieg zespolenia kości na płytki i śruby. Po 10 dniach wyszedł ze szpitala. Może i wszystko byłoby ok gdyby nie to, że wdała się martwica skóry. Miał przecinaną skórę w dwóch miejscach (cięcie równoległe) i między tymi cięciami była martwica wielkości mniej więcej 4cm x 4 cm. Lekarze prowadzący kazali się nie przejmować tym, ponieważ mówili, że takie rzeczy się zdarzają i zajmiemy się tym później. Założyli szynę do kolana i wypisali ze szpitala. Po 6-ciu tygodniach miał robione RTG i wszyscy byli bardzo zaskoczeni, że noga zaczyna się zrastać. Pokazywał się u lekarza raz w tygodniu, niestety z martwicą nic nie było robione, nadal kazali czekać, mówili, że nie mogą ściągnąć jej bo pod nią są same ścięgna i w tym momencie jest ona tak jakby opatrunkiem. Pewnego dnia jednak zdecydowali się na łyżeczkowanie miejsca, gdzie jest ścięgno i jeszcze w jednym (bliżej kostki) i tym oto sposobem zrobili mu dziurę w nodze głębokości około 1 cm i ścięgno zostało "na wierzchu", czyli nieprzykryte żadną skórą. Nadal czekaliśmy. W styczniu nagle usłyszeliśmy "natychmiast do szpitala" na przeszczep. Miał wykonany zabieg zdjęcia martwicy i założenia opatrunku typu V.A.C., który był zmieniany co 3 dni. Po 12 dniach miał przeszczep naskórka z uda i jeszcze po tym przeszczepie na 3 dni założony opatrunek V.A.C. I ze szpitala wysłali do domu. Niestety ścięgno dalej na wierzchu. Powiedzieli, że nie mogą go zakryć naskórkiem, bo i tak nie będzie miało do czego się zrosnąć. Minęły od przeszczepu dwa miesiące. I niestety ścięgno dalej na wierzchu (reszta "dziury" zakryła się taką różową skórą i całkiem ładnie to wygląda) i na ścięgnie jest taka żółta tkanka, która się ciągnie i wygląda jak martwica. Dookoła ścięgna widać ziarninę, ale żeby się coś zrastało to już nie. Lekarze nie chcą nic powiedzieć, każą ciągle czekać. Konsultowaliśmy się prywatnie, niestety nic konkretnego się nie dowiedzieliśmy. Z miesiąc temu nad tym odkrytym ścięgnem zrobił się pęcherz z wodą. Teraz z tego miejsca leci taka żółta maź, jakby woda z kawałkami ropy. Były robione badania krwi i wymaz, ale nic nie wykazały, żeby to był jakiś stan zapalny. Lekarze nic nie mówią konkretnego. Na domiar złego co 6 tyg ma robione RTG i od pierwszego RTG kość nic się nie zrosła więcej... Już nie wiemy, co mamy robić. Martwimy się tym ścięgnem, tą kością... Bardzo proszę, może ktoś coś doradzi w tej kwestii albo poleci jakiegoś dobrego ortopedę z Łodzi lub okolic, który miał z czymś takim do czynienia.
Dodam tylko, że Narzeczony ma 28 lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam też ten problem , proszę o kontakt na baka@poczta.onet.pl

----------

